# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [13/02/2022] Gsm Shield Box Spreadtrum Module v1.8 is out

## mohamed73

*Added:  
ZTE*  
- Blade A5 2020, P600, A7s 2020
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Blu* 
- blu j7l
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Symphony*  
- Symphony i69
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Hurricane*  
- Hurricane pulse V04
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Altice*  
- Altice S62
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Movitel*  
- Movitel M9106
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Mobicel*  
- Mobicel GLO
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *BOLD*  
- BOLD T0040TT
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *sky*  
- sky elite octa us2
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Itel*  
- Itel AC13(W4001), A44 Air(L5502)
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Hisense*  
- Hisense U964
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.   *Tecno*  
- Tecno BD2p
-- Boot info, backup/restore nvram, firmware backup/restore, remove frp,  factory reset, sim unlock, repair imei, write pac firmware.  Was improved simlock detection for supported phones.Was improved nvram structure detection for supported phones, this must solve problem with nvram detection on supported phones.Added info to exe log about loader cpu and first 16 bytes of public rsa key used to sign phone loader.In this way will be more easy to check phones compatibility with loaders.Improved imei repair for supported android phones.Added 1 button unlock bootloader for supported spreadtrum (unisoc) phones.This function is supported only by phones what use default rsa key to sign images.Making  boot info on such phones or "Check custom loader" will de displayed  first 16 bytes(AD7E67E09F57F0A391493DE4F96FDFBC) from key.Phones with other sign key is not supported by this function.   *Official website: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Download From support area  
OR 
Google Drive 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
OR  
Mediafire 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

